
Ask HN: What's going on with my karma? - boyanpro
For years my karma was -1. I posted some comments and now it is -6. An on these comments I got -2 points and I don&#x27;t know why. They were normal comments. Can anybody explain this? Thanks!
======
sharemywin
I checked your comments out. I think people are down voting your comments. I
occasionally say stuff that gets down voted but I have lots of up voted
comments to. It's alright to have an opinion but more people need to agree
with you than not. ;)

But if you want to get upvoted you need pretty useful comments with advice.
and links don't hurt either. you can check out my comments by clicking on my
username and get a feel for things the community found useful. I hope this
didn't come off condescending. I struggled with it for a while.

Others may have better advice on finding good stories/news that get 100s of
karma.

~~~
boyanpro
Thank you very much for your reply! It is very informative and useful.
Somewhere in back of my head I presumed all of this. But I didn't know that
comments can be also down-voted. Anyways thank you for all of these details!

------
tabeth
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
brudgers
It's probably better to ask the moderators using the |contact| link at the
bottom of the page.

